# UGA/UF game thread.



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Everything in this game sets up for a Dawgs blowout.  The only team to give UGA's defense any trouble was a pure pocket passer in Missouri's Drew Lock.  The only way this game stays close is if UGA can't get pressure on Franks.  UGA gets Trent Thompson back and he eats up blockers so Bellamy and Carter can run free, so I think Franks gets sacked at least 3 times.  I have to admit, I will be nervous this whole game until UGA can pull away.  Too many times UGA has the best talent and they laid an egg this game under Richt.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2017)

Ready for this game to start. This game will tell us a lot! Just find a way to win!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 28, 2017)

Florida wins by 2 or gets crushed by 50. Go Gators!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 28, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Everything in this game sets up for a Dawgs blowout.  The only team to give UGA's defense any trouble was a pure pocket passer in Missouri's Drew Lock.  The only way this game stays close is if UGA can't get pressure on Franks.  UGA gets Trent Thompson back and he eats up blockers so Bellamy and Carter can run free, so I think Franks gets sacked at least 3 times.  I have to admit, I will be nervous this whole game until UGA can pull away.  Too many times UGA has the best talent and they laid an egg this game under Richt.



My feelings exactly.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Got the grill fired up and soon to be stinking up the neighborhood with the smell of ribeyes, BBQ chicken and boneless pork chops. I'm ready to go!

Let's...

GO DAWGS!

BEAT THOSE STINKIN' GATORS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Got the grill fired up and soon to be stinking up the neighborhood with the smell of ribeyes, BBQ chicken and boneless pork chops. I'm ready to go!
> 
> Let's...
> 
> ...



What exactly is your address?    I'm supposed to cook pork chops for supper on the grill, but I'm going to cook them in the oven and be a weenie, partly because of the weather and partly because I can still watch the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> What exactly is your address?    I'm supposed to cook pork chops for supper on the grill, but I'm going to cook them in the oven and be a weenie, partly because of the weather and partly because I can still watch the Dawgs.



We're several hours apart, but come on down. 

Ribeyes and chops were so tender, could cut them with a fork. The spicy honey mustard BBQ sauce on those chops had a great taste to it.





Cut up some of the ribeye and boneless pork chops for my salad. Even though you can't see it, I've got some tomato, onion and loads of shredded cheese in there. MMMMM, was pretty dang good, too! Now that I am full, I think I may need to take a nap before the game! 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT THOSE HATED GATORS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> We're several hours apart, but come on down.
> 
> Ribeyes and chops were so tender, could cut them with a fork. The spicy honey mustard BBQ sauce on those chops had a great taste to it.
> 
> ...



I just tripped over my tongue.  I'll be marinating my pork chops with caribbean jerk, but Ill guarantee you they won't hold a candle to that.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2017)

Dawgs 35 gators 9


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Best team we’ve had in Jax since before Penn Wagers retired. We may actually have a good day.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

If Georgia can't win this game, good lord! We're horrible and I'm worried about SC and Mizzou.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> If Georgia can't win this game, good lord! We're horrible and I'm worried about SC and Mizzou.




I just hate that EVERYONE is picking us bigly; that’s scary to me.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Do it Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> We're several hours apart, but come on down.
> 
> Ribeyes and chops were so tender, could cut them with a fork. The spicy honey mustard BBQ sauce on those chops had a great taste to it.
> 
> ...



Posting pictures of steaks like that is just wrong. I had to settle for a sandwich from....Subway.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> I just hate that EVERYONE is picking us bigly; that’s scary to me.



 My job here is done.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

If Florida's defense is going to play strip the ball the rest of the game...they are asking for trouble.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Want to try that blitz again??? SUCKERS


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Swift, good spin!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Boom!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Woooo hoooo! TD, DAWGS!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

Good start.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Good start.



No it's not!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Pic baby!


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 28, 2017)

I like the way this is starting.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaw! INT, DAWGS!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hate to know that I had any money on the Gators today.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

The Gators are playing awfully shallow on D. It just bit them...again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Wooooo hooooooooo! TD, DAWGS!

Dawgs on top 14-0

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

Sweet catch. Sorry Fl


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Wims is good!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2017)

Lol  rodrigo laying the hammer to the kickoffs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

gators got away with an incredibly obvious face mask 2 plays ago! And as usual, the refs suck!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

Gotcha right where we need ya.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Coach Smart don't need to back the throttle AT ALL. I'd run the score up so high they'd have to convert over to paper score keeping.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Lol  rodrigo laying the hammer to the kickoffs



Goggles is fired up today!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Coach Smart don't need to back the throttle AT ALL. I'd run the score up so high they'd have to convert over to paper score keeping.



Like I heard Dooley say earlier today; make the scoreboard three digits.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Might need a police report on that hit


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Keep your foot on the gas Dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Been cooking, and so have the Dawgs.  Wow they look ready to tear some heads off.  they may fire McElwain after this.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Let's score again this series, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow!!!!! Sony just made up for years of frustration!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah, baby! Sony Michel just busted off a long run for a TD untouched! Woooooooo hoooooooo!

Dawgs 21
Swamp People 0

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Florida is bad.


----------



## tcward (Oct 28, 2017)

Let’s hang 60 on these vermin!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Michele obviously comes in a turbo charged coupe model.


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 28, 2017)

Listening on the radio, they didn't even get back from the commercial break before they scored.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Paymaster said:


> Wow!!!!! Sony just made up for years of frustration!!!!



I loved seeing Swift's reaction on the sidelines about it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

steve woodall said:


> Listening on the radio, they didn't even get back from the commercial break before they scored.



I know. I am listening to it as well. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Rodrigo hss a tired leg already. Lol


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

Dont go to bathroom you might miss Ga score. Dang it had to go.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Gators have to be wondering.....what's it like beyond the 50?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Dawgs need to keep up the intensity.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Rodrigo hss a tired leg already. Lol



Just givin them a sportin chance!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

So, do we see Eason today?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> So, do we see Eason today?



Who?


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 28, 2017)

Florida's defense should be fresh in the fourth quarter, they aren't staying on the field long enough to break a sweat.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Who?



If we keep it up as is, I mean. The backup qb dude.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Beef Franks? Or Turkey Franks?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

End of the 1rst - It's ALL Dawgs, baby!

DAWGS 21
Goobers 0

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Beef Franks? Or Turkey Franks?


Both its only fair


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Just keep on pounding the rock and running the clock, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

D needs to get a stop. The D-line is starting to get pushed around.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2017)

Defense done quit


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

Were warming up now............


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Dawgs are giving up too much.  UF's  line is whipping the Dawgs.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

Not seeing the intensity that was there to start the game.


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

Fl. Looking a little jumpy


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Need to stop with all the stripping the ball nonsense and get back to fundamentals...aka...tackling


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

I think we got away with some interference right there but I’ll take it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Dawgs D slept through that series. But we stopped them and got the ball back, so all's good.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think we got away with some interference right there but I’ll take it.



Their LB tackled a receiver last drive and it didn't get called so I'll take it.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Turn over on downs will really hurt whatever momentum they were starting to feel. Let's take it to the endzone


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 28, 2017)

Maybe we can get a drive going so our D can get yelled at for a while.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd like to see UGA rush for 400 today.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I'd like to see UGA rush for 400 today.



Very possible.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Another UF defender gets away with interference.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Make it UGLY, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

That's what Kirby did last year, not stop the clock late in the first half.  I thought he had fixed that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeah, Kirby should have taken a timeout! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

We have 2 timeouts, use one in that situation. We can always spike the ball to stop the clock, if necessary.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 28, 2017)

Maybe he tightens them up at halftime like he did against mizzou. No reason florida should be on our side of the 50.


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Very possible.



Florida is finding more space on the ground than I'm comfortable with.


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

Dont get that erie feeling yet!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2017)

D needs to step up! Don't like the way Florida ran the ball in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Being up 21-0 at the half and all I have to complain about is a time out, I reckon I’m having a pretty good day.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

If we come out and score to start the 2nd half, I'll forgive them for wasting that last 1:30!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

At the half

Dawgs 21
Gators 0

Dawgs get the ball to open the second half, and it would be nice to have a long, TD scoring drive. 

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 28, 2017)

Not happy at all with the 2nd quarter play at all

GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Not happy at all with the 2nd half play at all
> 
> GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!



You mean 2nd quarter play. Edit your post to avoid jinxing us! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> You mean 2nd quarter play. Edit your post to avoid jinxing us!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



My bad.....

Done

GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 28, 2017)

That was ugly.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Draw, draw 3rd and 10 interception-predictable.  UGA is acting like they've got the game won.  throw the dern ball on 1st down for once.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

What are we doing?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh dear


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Where is the 15 yard for unsportmanslike conduct?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

good stop by the defense, now UGA needs to march down the field and break their will.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Need to get back in control here.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

I think they have figured out UGA is throwing it on 1st down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Let's
GO DAWGS!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 28, 2017)

you got run over 23 tweet that


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

Swift dropped the boom on that safety lol.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> you got run over 23 tweet that



He got the slant put on him.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Michel is trying catch Chubb.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 28, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> He got the slant put on him.



And them some


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

There goes Sony! TD DAWGS!

28-0 All Good Guys!

 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

Keep feeding the beast Dawgs!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

I was just about to say we need throw the ball a bit more, and then Fromm handed off to Sony.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

McBride blowing it up on special teams.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

Franks better get comfortable on the ground.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Wooooo!!! That was awesome.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

Woot Woot!!! Go you Junkyard Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Yeeeeee haaaaaaaw! Fumble recovery for a sweet TD!







Dawgs 35
Goobers 0

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

I went all Coco Puffs on that play!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> And them some



What's funny is Gardner has ridden the Chubb train a few times already, just along for the ride trying to tackle.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 28, 2017)

Now I'm happy


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

They missed a hold and a block in the back on #30 on that long run for UF.


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

Wat was that about Gators just getting warmed up earlier.


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm still not happy with this run defense. They are going to ruin the shutout.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

Kirby Smart curb stomp in progress.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Walker should step right in next year just fine.


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

Well Gator fans you may wsnt to go ahead and beat traffic, we will hold your house down.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

I’d hate to be the guy that has to get the grass stains out of Frank’s jersey after this game.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

hopper said:


> Wat was that about Gators just getting warmed up earlier.



It's well known that we're a fifth quarter team.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Kirby Smart curb stomp in progress.



Curby smart?


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> It's well known that we're a fifth quarter team.



Cheers


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

Property damage to commence in St Simons in about 3 hours.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

Why do we continue to hold onto time outs.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

4 fingers in the air. We can’t let up now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Defense starting to pin their ears back some


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Property damage to commence in St Simons in about 3 hours.



This is a huge Dawg town, and gets even bigger this time of year. Dawgs swarming all over here today! What a BEAUTIFUL sight!    

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey, I may be right with the 50 point blowout.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Time to feed the DAWGS some Beef Franks!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Hopefully Hardman doesn't have a concussion, that was targeting.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Hopefully Hardman doesn't have a concussion, that was targeting.



Bull, bogus call. He went low to the body and the Georgia player leaned down which caused the helmet to helmet.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

I haven’t seen this in a very very long time. Maybe never.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Bull, bogus call. He went low to the body and the Georgia player leaned down which caused the helmet to helmet.





GO DAWGS!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

MacElwain is gone........


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

Block that punt.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Franks feels like he's at the Running of the Bulls...wait...he is. Running of the BullDAWGS


----------



## steve woodall (Oct 28, 2017)

Stats are closer than I thought they were.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

What a throw and catch.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 28, 2017)

money


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

Come on Dawgs get your act together.


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

Gettin closer to that 50


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

TD Holyfield!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2017)

Some new guy in as QB. never heard of him.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

I bet Evander just accidentally right hooked somebody


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Woooooooooooooo hooooooo! Lil Evander just busted off a long one for a TD! How sweet it is! 

    

DAWGS 42
Goobers 0

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 28, 2017)

dawgnado


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Elijah’s fast


----------



## Duff (Oct 28, 2017)

Kirby axed Fromm, what the flock was doing, then yanked him


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Gentlemen, I think we may have a pretty good football team.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Holyfield may have something to say about Zamir White passing him on the depth chart already.


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

I feel a turnover comming


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

I wanna know if Eason has gotten better. Come on D, let's go 3 and out.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Gentlemen, I think we may have a pretty good football team.



Definitely but we still have lots of room for improvement.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Gentlemen, I think we may have a pretty good football team.



I'm not used to this.  I will say, though, that a lull like the end of the 1st half and starting the 2nd could be bad against a team like Alabama.  I have never seen the talent from a group of RB's like UGA has.  Chubb and Michel should be 1st round picks and Swift is well on his way.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

If I were Eason, I'd leave UGA. They won't let him use his talent in mop up duty.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

Dawgs in streamlined promenade now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2017)

Come on get the shutout guys.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2017)

Can’t believe we let them score.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

That stinks.


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

Well no shut out, have to settle for a beating a very bad beating.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 28, 2017)

Victory in itself. Haven't been shutout since 1988...and it won't happen today...dang it.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

Well done dawgs . Clean and decisive win. 
Now finish out and represent the SECe well.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Can’t believe we let them score.



Maybe Kirby needs something else to yell at them about.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Goobers finally get on the scoreboard against our cheerleaders. 

Dawgs 42
Goobers 7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Well done dawgs . Clean and decisive win.
> Now finish out and represent the SECe well.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Well done dawgs . Clean and decisive win.
> Now finish out and represent the SECe well.



Thanks, bull. Congrats on the late TD! 



Dawgs are now 8-0 on the year! Let's keep it going, Dawgs!   

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Thanks, bull. Congrats on the late TD!
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I'll take it!
The streak lives on  , moral victory .


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Bullgator is a goodun.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2017)

Pretty fine W! Lots of work to do to finish this season out. Go Dawgs! 8-0!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

#4 TCU just lost their first game to Iowa State 14-7


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

Under new management


----------



## hopper (Oct 28, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Under new management


Its gonna need a new name. Taken sugestions?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

So I think down goes the Nittany Lions...#2 ain’t a safe place


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2017)

Man it was a good game!!!!!! I wish Kirb had kept the 1st string D in and got the shut out. ........ but hey we still Kirb stomped them!!!!!!!


----------



## VANCE (Oct 28, 2017)

oh man,,,,FloriDuh

jean shorts go in storage


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Dawgs served up a nice helping of Peach Clobber today!  

I'll sleep good tonight!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## VANCE (Oct 28, 2017)

all the mullets can go too...
boy that was a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored kickin


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

hopper said:


> Its gonna need a new name. Taken sugestions?



ASPCA Field?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 28, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Man it was a good game!!!!!! I wish Kirb had kept the 1st string D in and got the shut out. ........ but hey we still Kirb stomped them!!!!!!!



Kirby stomped 'em?


----------



## VANCE (Oct 28, 2017)

hey...23...how you like them slant routes?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

Man, that Dawg avatar looks great on you, bull!  

I knew you'd keep your word!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2017)

congrats dogs on a great win over a terrible 4 loss team.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd watch out M6. Looks like the dawgs are headed to a matchup with Bama for a playoff spot. I'd bet on Ga at this point


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Kirby stomped 'em?



Nope Kirb (aka curb) stomped...... 

We been saying it since the UT game.........


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I'd watch out M6. Looks like the dawgs are headed to a matchup with Bama for a playoff spot. I'd bet on Ga at this point



He’s channeling his inner Kirk Herbstreit


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 28, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats dogs on a great win over a terrible 4 loss team.




Who has Bama beat that is worth mentioning, an aTm team that’s currently losing by two scores to a team that we throttled with ease, an FSU team that has been absolutely horrible without their starting QB? Exactly, Bama doesn’t have a significant win in the grand scheme of things. The Dawgs have beaten every team they’ve played with ease except for a very good Notre Dame team but we still won that game. I look forward to my Dawgs meeting up with Bama in the SECCG that is if we both make it.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, that Dawg avatar looks great on you, bull!
> 
> I knew you'd keep your word!



How long is this bet anyway? 

I'm already getting threats......


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 28, 2017)

Great win.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Who has Bama beat that is worth mentioning, an aTm team that’s currently losing by two scores to a team that we throttle with ease, an FSU team that has been absolutely horrible without their starting QB? Exactly, Bama doesn’t have a significant win in the grand scheme of things. The Dawgs have beaten every team they’ve played with ease except for a very good Notre Dame team but we still won that game. I look forward to my Dawgs meeting up with Bama in the SECCG that is if we both make it.



Don't pay any attention to 6 he's just trolling......


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> How long is this bet anyway?
> 
> I'm already getting threats......



Can you provide any proof???


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Can you provide any proof???


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> How long is this bet anyway?
> 
> I'm already getting threats......



I'm pretty sure the bet was for 5 years.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm pretty sure the bet was for 5 years.



I sense my internet connection may have problems soon .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I sense my internet connection may have problems soon .



Good until next weekend... Bo, you da man brother!!


Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 28, 2017)

MC Elwain don't seem too worried about his job. If I had a buyout of $13m i wouldn;t are either. Ol' fancy hair will be at at div 2 school before long. Go dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 28, 2017)

Old Winchesters said:


> MC Elwain don't seem too worried about his job. If I had a buyout of $13m i wouldn;t are either. Ol' fancy hair will be at at div 2 school before long. Go dawgs!



There's talk that lying about receiving death threats could possibly be used to fire him with cause thus avoiding the buyout or at least create some leverage to negotiate the buyout down.  Just rumors right now though and predicated on the fact that he has yet to produce evidence to back up such claims.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Can you provide any proof???



Fake death threats seems to be the new UF byline.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Fake death threats seems to be the new UF byline.



they were real. the dawgs were the assasins. the gators are now dead. just like fsu.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Bullgator is a goodun.



A gentleman and a scholar indeed.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 29, 2017)

Days of Richt are over.......You old timers are gonna have to get use to it!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Days of Richt are over.......You old timers are gonna have to get use to it!!!!



You sir are 100% correct!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2017)

Well said. I loved Mark, but CKS is a different breed.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2017)

elfiii said:


> A gentleman and a scholar indeed.


 your ruining my bad reputation.

On a side note; we did y'all a favor getting CMR fired after the cocktail party, maybe you did the same for us 

And yes, there is a way of not paying the buyout due to the (false?) allegations.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2017)

Man I am really starting to hate eSPIN though. Dawgs gave the Gators maybe their worst whipping in 30 years and all Jesse wanted to talk was a psychoanalysis of Sharkboy. All Joey Galloway wanted to talk was the cause and effect of coaching changes in the state of Florida. What a couple of tools.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Man I am really starting to hate eSPIN though. Dawgs gave the Gators maybe their worst whipping in 30 years and all Jesse wanted to talk was a psychoanalysis of Sharkboy. All Joey Galloway wanted to talk was the cause and effect of coaching changes in the state of Florida. What a couple of tools.



How do you think Trump feels........fake news


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 29, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Man I am really starting to hate eSPIN though. Dawgs gave the Gators maybe their worst whipping in 30 years and all Jesse wanted to talk was a psychoanalysis of Sharkboy. All Joey Galloway wanted to talk was the cause and effect of coaching changes in the state of Florida. What a couple of tools.



And why do you care? Just win baby and they won’t ignore you then.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 29, 2017)

I love it, UGA beat UT and UF and left their programs in shambles after epic whippings.  Don't take it so hard guys that's just the new UGA with Kirby in charge.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I love it, UGA beat UT and UF and left their programs in shambles after epic whippings.  Don't take it so hard guys that's just the new UGA with Kirby in charge.



Me like.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2017)

I just wanted to say that the gators came up jort yesterday! 

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! Seeing all these vehicles around town flying those sweet G flags, and everyone honking at one another to show approval, is a beautiful thing, man!







DAWGS 42
Gators 7 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2017)

I was down In Moultrie, watching the game with some friends, and did not post in this one. This was almost as much fun as beating UT. Only issue I had, was the D losing some focus in the 2nd qtr. They have not tackled like that this year. Hope we have that out of our system for good. Go Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I was down In Moultrie, watching the game with some friends, and did not post in this one. This was almost as much fun as beating UT. Only issue I had, was the D losing some focus in the 2nd qtr. They have not tackled like that this year. Hope we have that out of our system for good. Go Dawgs.



Amen on the D Charlie. UF TOP for the first half was 20 minutes. CKS needs to see into that.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Amen on the D Charlie. UF TOP for the first half was 20 minutes. CKS needs to see into that.


Cmon elfiii, the only reason for that was UGA scoring so quickly and then kicking off.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah. I think that was after the first 8 minutes of the game and we were up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Cmon elfiii, the only reason for that was UGA scoring so quickly and then kicking off.



I know but the point is that put our D on the field for more than half of the first half. UF couldn't score points but that's beside the main point.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I know but the point is that put our D on the field for more than half of the first half. UF couldn't score points but that's beside the main point.



Yeah, but they only had 113 yards in the 1st half..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, but they only had 113 yards in the 1st half..



That's 80 yds too many.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Thuggery!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Thuggery!





It seemed appropriate today..


----------



## kingfish (Oct 31, 2017)

Now that things have settled down, well done Dawgs.  Spanked us good and lost our coach for us.  Will be rooting for you against Auburn and Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2017)

kingfish said:


> Now that things have settled down, well done Dawgs.  Spanked us good and lost our coach for us.  Will be rooting for you against Auburn and Bama.



Thanks but as much as I would like to think the thrashing the Dawgs put on them was the reason he got fired we all know it's not. His lies is what got him gone. Jim Macklewinkle turned out to be a comlete tool as far as I'm concerned.


----------

